# GT-ROC Logo Idea...



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

It was an idea... I doubt it would ever work, or you guys would ever allow it, but I just want some opinions on it. I originally thought the R32 was getting a little old... (It's been around for a few years as far as I know) so I came up with this R34 idea.

I know I might get bashed, but I hope I get critique, and maybe some positive comments as well.

Here goes...










Again I know it won't ever be used, but some opinions would be nice.

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as a graphic it's AWESOME but perhaps too complex to be done in small vinyl 

very good though

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As a piece of artwork its fine. As a logo it's too complex and wont work at anything smaller than that size. In addition it only reflects one car out of a heritage going back 50 years


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it's crap - none of the lines fit right.


----------



## GRIMGTR (Sep 24, 2006)

pretty good
but you should work more on the right(passenger) side!!!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

As a first go, looks alright to me .....

Right car, right colour ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great but I have to agree with john because its an R34, The current logo is the back lights which is universal on all skylines whereas this logo would portray the site more as an r34 based club rather than skylines in general.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Simonh said:


> it's crap - none of the lines fit right.


Thanks for the critique

Although I must say you're quite blunt and rude to A PROFESSIONAL AUTOMOTIVE ARTIST.

But that's okay.

I can take your bs critique. At least you chose to share.

Thanks to everyone who was positive about it


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks bad a$$ as a pic anyway


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

As a piece of artwork, I love it.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i recon it looks good mate, got the main features of the front of the R34 right


James.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Well did a little Photoshop work to it. Now it's a wallpaper for anyone who would like to use it

Enjoy guys. Hopefully I've achieved a bit more crediibility since I came back. Without making s*** posts


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL at Simonh.
I like the second one.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

my new wallpaper

Is there a decent sized copy of the official logo anywhere ?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I like it.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad to hear it


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> As a piece of artwork its fine. As a logo it's too complex and wont work at anything smaller than that size. In addition it only reflects one car out of a heritage going back 50 years


True enough about the complexity; but the part about only representing one car can equally be applied to the current logo since it's the R32 project 'sketch'.

Don't see any reason to change the current logo though - it's cool.

6speed - your work looks good to me although I'm no artiste


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed on the current logo but, though it was from the R32it could apply equally to anything pretty much.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Agreed on the current logo but, though it was from the R32it could apply equally to anything pretty much.


Sorry for correcting you there, er Boss . Sorry :bowdown1: sorry :bowdown1: really sorry about that


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice piece of artwork.

If you did a full-blown 32 version, I'd have it as wallpaper


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Nice piece of artwork.
> 
> If you did a full-blown 32 version, I'd have it as wallpaper


Already Pm'd and asked


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Great piece of art mate and do have a preference towards the 2nd one, well done 

As said though maybe one of each would go down a treat


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

looks good again though agree with the complex for a logo is a bit much. why dont you try one with the same view as the r32 logo see how it looks???


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree, could you do us a '32 one pleeeaaassseee!!!!!.......

TT


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

to settle it, just use a 33. No one has mentioned it, yet.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

hyrev said:


> to settle it, just use a 33. No one has mentioned it, yet.


Cause they look like taxi's 

Runs & hides lol :lamer:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

markpriorgts-t said:


> Runs & hides lol :lamer:


Hide good, because if I find you!!!! :chairshot


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

6speed,

I'm loving your artwork. This would look good on a black t-shirt. Have the GT-ROC letters on the front breast pocket area and the enlarged R34 on the back. You can make 3 different versions (plus the old school GTR's) for the back. That way people can order the version of their preference. I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Can you make a Z-tune version of this?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

bnr34vspec said:


> 6speed,
> 
> I'm loving your artwork. This would look good on a black t-shirt. Have the GT-ROC letters on the front breast pocket area and the enlarged R34 on the back. You can make 3 different versions (plus the old school GTR's) for the back. That way people can order the version of their preference. I'd definitely buy one.


That's a great idea... i'd buy that t-shirt, and I would prefer the R32 as that's the model I love the most. And the R33 looking like a taxi :chuckle: ... watch your back! The artwork is beautiful, I know I couldn't ever come up with something like that.

I prefer the first one though. Just my opinion.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

R32 and Z-Tune coming up. As for R33, I'm gunna need some more persuasion .

I don't usually do stuff like this for free actually, I'm actually paid quite well for my drawings (Props to good guy at a great company) but because I'm a big GT-R guy, I'll do this if I get a free GTR-OC Tee.

j/k


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

6speed said:


> As for R33, I'm gunna need some more persuasion .



Howsabout I delete yo ass if you don't do one 

hows that for pursuasion? 

mook


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

How about you don't do ban my ass. And you give me a Tee. I'm very reasonable you see. 

Edit: I've decided to do an R33, if only because I respect this forum and it's members. 

P.S. Mook DID NOT tell me to say that.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

I like it, R32 I'll like even better :thumbsup: 

Charlie.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

R32 Standard:










R32 Custom:










You guys owe me. Doing these takes like an hour and a half each.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

The R32 is so awesome! Is the Z-tune on its way? 6speed, I sent you a PM.

Tim


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Now thats ART!!!!

excellent work dude :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*logo idea*

r33 please a.s.a.p.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

looks smart what i meant earlier though was an r34 done in the same view/angle as the original r32 logo see what people think of that? just a small rear 3/4 view maybe they might change the logo then


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Iain_21 said:


> looks smart what i meant earlier though was an r34 done in the same view/angle as the original r32 logo see what people think of that? just a small rear 3/4 view maybe they might change the logo then



I understand that

If I can get around to doing it I'll definatly give it an approach

BNR, your pm has been replied too.

:flame:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

thats pretty awesome. loving the 1st 32 version as well. quality bit of art work that.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that does look

R33 ftw


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

all those are excellent.

And yes Im waiting on an R33 verison


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I like, what effect are you using on those 2nd pics ?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Secret


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like some kinda emboss filter or something. Shouldnt be too hard to do if you have the right filters/plugins


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

How about 33.. pretty please..With a cherry on top... !! lol.. haha ... enough for a presuasion!!?? lol... jp... both the 34 and the 32, looks awsome! great work 6Speed


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

We need T shirts of all of these! (Fugg's........we'd sell loads mate.).

Have to say the R32 looks well cool.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice art 6speed, imo you got it spot on first pic with the 34.
not too sure about the 3D/embossed effect though, outlines look better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Z-tune*










Domo-kun Design... 

P.S. It's photoshop --> Layer style --> Bevel and Emboss. No secret


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Domo-kun said:


> P.S. It's photoshop --> Layer style --> Bevel and Emboss. No secret


Thought so as with it standing out so to speak, thought it would be Bevel and Emboss


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Those 32s are sweet fella, thanks


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Domo-kun said:


> Domo-kun Design...
> 
> P.S. It's photoshop --> Layer style --> Bevel and Emboss. No secret


Now that's a cool design! Good job Domo-kun.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

6speed: I like ur first 34 design, but could you clean up the GT-R emblem? It'll look a whole lot better with a really smooth emblem.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

that first R32 looks awsome, really good bit of work that


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I never thought I would see the day, where I would give you any kind of praise 6speed but..

Both the R34 and the R32 versions without the emboss effect are pretty good IMO.

My expectations of you have just risen slightly..

[Only slightly mind  ]


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Now doing Tee-Shirts for 30 dollars a piece CDN, 50 dollars CDN for a custom Z-Tune etc, etc. PM me for details.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Luckham said:


> Well I never thought I would see the day, where I would give you any kind of praise 6speed but..
> 
> Both the R34 and the R32 versions without the emboss effect are pretty good IMO.
> 
> ...


I don't know quite how to take that... But thank you for your enthusiasm.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

...cough...Nurburgring...cough

Sorry buddy but that will stick with you forever 

BUT: these pictures are great! And I can't wait to see the R33 version.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

6speed said:


> Now doing Tee-Shirts for 30 dollars a piece CDN, 50 dollars CDN for a custom Z-Tune etc, etc. PM me for details.



can I PM you about Trade accounts too?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL.

Good work 6speed.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

6speed said:


> Now doing Tee-Shirts for 30 dollars a piece CDN, 50 dollars CDN for a custom Z-Tune etc, etc. PM me for details.


Do you have any examples of the shirts? What kind of quality shirt are we talking about? Iron on transfer or embroidered quality? Is there an option of collared shirts? Or will it be hand drawn with a crayon or magic markers?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> can I PM you about Trade accounts too?


I was gonna ask but I have been bustin' his chops lately. (some has to do it):chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Iron press, and it goes to a personal account. I'm currently arranging the making of the shirts, with a local supplier here in Canada. If you must ask about the shirts, please refer to me or Fuggles.

You can always email me for custom prints at [email protected]

No Hyrev, they are not drawn out of Crayons. And thanks for bustin my chops. I needed a kick in the ass:chuckle: .


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> can I PM you about Trade accounts too?


Yes. Also, if anyone would like to sell them for me, they can. I guarantee a profit of about 1500 pounds for 300 shirts.

Best Regards,

Steve Neill.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

for the r33 fans one a friend did a while back 

very similar design, he will send me one without the water mark later


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Don't know what you're all talking about, first image is fantastic and worthy of praise.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

without the watermark


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

markpriorgts-t said:


> Cause they look like taxi's
> 
> Runs & hides lol :lamer:


Currently eating my own shoe right now as i have just bought this

Autotrader - NISSAN SKYLINE 2.5 Single Turbo 2dr Gts-t


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

markpriorgts-t said:


> Currently eating my own shoe right now as i have just bought this
> 
> Autotrader - NISSAN SKYLINE 2.5 Single Turbo 2dr Gts-t


Thats not the kind of thing i do when im exited but eveyones different...some more than others:nervous:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

man thats awesome, good job!


----------

